# base for Scotland--HGVC Craigendorrah or Diamond Kenmore Club-Perthshire



## elaine (Feb 16, 2018)

I got a match for HGVC Craigendorrah for July. Deciding between HGVC and paying cash for either HGVC near Aviemore or Kenmore Club in Perthshire for 4 nights. We want to see castles, great scenery, some hiking with teens. I'm thinking Perthshire might be a better base, and it's look a lot closer that Craigendorrah. spending 2 days in EDI pre and then flying out of GLA. thoughts?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2018)

It would be an easy choice for me, but probably for different reasons than for you. DW and I got married in Pitlochry, about a dozen miles from Kenmore Club. I'd love to go back and explore the area. We were a bit 'preoccupied' on the last visit.


----------



## alexb (Feb 16, 2018)

There are some great walking trails at Craigendarroch and you have Balmoral Castle on your 
Door step.
You can go hicking to lochnagar.
There is the old railway line you can cycle along or walk.


----------



## alexb (Feb 16, 2018)

Craigendarroch has snooker,table tennis,tennis,squash and a nice pool .
The onsite restaurant is very popular and very reasonably priced.
If you have a lodge they are good size units and have all been updated with new bathrooms.
There would also be a lot of activities at Aviemore for your teens.
The units at Aviemore are not as nice as Craigendarroch and the pool is a lot smaller.
I own at both of these resorts


----------



## ailin (Feb 16, 2018)

alexb said:


> Craigendarroch has snooker,table tennis,tennis,squash and a nice pool .
> The onsite restaurant is very popular and very reasonably priced.
> If you have a lodge they are good size units and have all been updated with new bathrooms.
> There would also be a lot of activities at Aviemore for your teens.
> ...



Sorry to piggyback on this thread.  I have a reservation at Craigendarroch in one of the lodge units.  I was a little worried about the TripAdvisor reviews of outdated units.  Could you give me more info about the unit updates?  Thank you!


----------



## alexb (Feb 17, 2018)

The units have all got complete new bathrooms suites in the last 2 to 3 years whole resort
Very nice with new showers


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Elaine!  We're going to be in Scotland for two weeks in March!  As you do your research of places to visit, especially the historical & heritage sites in Scotland, you may want to estimate where you plan to visit and then consider buying the Historic Scotland Explorer Pass.  Given what we want to see/do, we bought the 14 day pass for roughly $43pp . . . less than 1/4 of the price of what it would be if we paid ala carte as we visited sites in their portfolio.  When we were in Scotland back in 2006, we made great use of this pass as many/most of the premier castles are part of this organization (Edinburgh, Stirling to name a couple).

Be advised, there is ANOTHER heritage group (Heritage Trust of Scotland) with other properties, also of great historical interest . . . including castles, abbeys, etc.  They too offer an explorer type pass for visitors, but you can save even more money by joining another similar organization that shares reciprocity for visitors, free of charge as a benefit of membership.  We bought the American version (National Trust for Historic Preservation) for $30 (family membership).  That will get us into all of the properties within the Scottish Trust for free.  Ala carte, the price would be around $240 . . . and if we were to buy their visitors' pass, it would be around $94 for the two of us.

It takes some work but if you are traveling within a budget, this will no doubt save you some money!  Feel free to write me privately if you'd like.  I'd be happy to share with you my research & spreadsheets.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 21, 2018)

elaine said:


> I got a match for HGVC Craigendorrah for July. Deciding between HGVC and paying cash for either HGVC near Aviemore or Kenmore Club in Perthshire for 4 nights. We want to see castles, great scenery, some hiking with teens. I'm thinking Perthshire might be a better base, and it's look a lot closer that Craigendorrah. spending 2 days in EDI pre and then flying out of GLA. thoughts?



Back in 2006, our first trip to Scotland . . . we flew into Glasgow and out of Edinburgh.  It was a two week holiday, with the first week in a timeshare in Aberfeldy (Moness CC) . . . the second was in northern England in Yorkshire (Sutton Hall).  We loved doing it that way . . . and staying out of the cities and out in the rural communities that we did.  That said, we did venture into Edinburgh for a full day . . . and did an overnight, two day visit to London as well.

We love the Perthshire area, which is why we're staying back at Moness CC again on our upcoming trip.  We're also going to spend a second week up near Inverness in Aviemore (MacDonald Spey Golf Club).  Our flights are R/T in & out of Inverness this go round.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 22, 2018)

We were at Craigendarroch this fall. We did do a day trip to Loch Ness from there but it was a long day, although an incredibly beautiful drive across the highlands. It is a much closer drive to Loch Ness and Urquehart castle from Aviemore. That said, you are closer to Aberdeen in Craigendarroch and as somebody said, Balmoral castle. That is the queens Scottish residence. We didn't go as it was closed for the winter. We had a great time in Craigendarroch. The staff were all wonderful. My 4 yo loved the pool and we even got some snow in Nov while we were there.

Be advised that driving times will be much longer than your GPS will estimate. I'll explain. In Canada I'm used to driving at least the speed limit if not a little faster so when my GPS says it will take me 5 hrs to drive some where I can usually make it in that time or less. The GPS estimates your travel time based on the speed limits for the roads it is recommending. In the UK the speed limits are much more generous than in North America. That twisty, turny, up and downy little road that you are going to take across the Scottish highlands from Craigendarroch to Loch Ness has a speed limit of 60 mph! Unless you are Lewis Hamilton driving your formula 1 car, you are not driving the speed limit on most of that road! Plus they have speed cameras on all of the major highways. Not just point speed but also average speed from 1 camera to the next so when you get the chance to go fast, don't! They definitely do not have the tolerance that we have for  speeding.

We also spent 1 night in the hotel at Aviemore which was also nice but I can't speak to the TS there. In the end, which one you choose will really depend on what you want to see while you are there. I also purchased a couple of weeks at the Craigendarroch lodges HGVC while I was there.

You will have a great trip no matter which one you choose.

Enjoy,

V


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 22, 2018)

We stayed on the Isle of Fife - Kilconquher Castle- and rented a car and it is true. It is slow going with driving. The narrow roads, the speed cameras, the roundabouts- all with the fact that you are driving on the opposite side of the road and in the opposite side of the car- plus not understanding all the signs. And the GPS- like in the USA- loves to put you on dirt side roads!

One thing- the food overall In Scotland leaves a lot to be desired imo- except the fish and chips!

But have a great time! Hopefully the weather will be better for you than it was for us. We were there in the month of June.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2018)

A couple of years ago we spent 2 weeks in Scotland. We spent the first week in a self-catering cottage on a working farm just outside of Inverness. From there we did day trips to John O'Groats, Island of Skye, etc. Then we spent a week at Kilconquhar in the Kingdom of Fife. From there we did day trips to Stirling, Edinburgh, etc. We had a wonderful time.


----------



## elaine (Feb 23, 2018)

thanks to all. I just couldn't make the timing of this GREAT exchange work and threw it back. I think we're going to do a British Isles cruise instead.


----------

